# 1949 Craftsman Tool Cat. / Lathe & Accessories



## cbtrek (Feb 28, 2013)

I just got the 1949 Craftsman Power Tools catalog. The 1st photo 6" x 12 1/8" and the 2nd photo 6" x 18" Model Makers Lathe. The 3rd photo is a 12 1/4 x 24" and 36" lathes. The photos help me know I do have all the accessories but one. You might not want to look at what they sold for. I have a 1959 catalog coming.


----------



## eac67gt (Feb 28, 2013)

Can we still order those at those prices? :rofl:


Have a great day!
Ed


----------



## cbtrek (Feb 28, 2013)

If we could, it would be buy the pallet load's!


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 1, 2013)

You can order replacement parts for more than the price of the lathe on sears parts direct:rofl:


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd rather order out of the 1940 catalog.  :thinking:

Robert D.


----------

